# Remove Quikrete Concrete Crack Seal???



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

About all you can do is use a wire brush on a drill, or right angle grinder.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Unless your joint has the correct design it will almost always fail. The depth needs to be 1/2 the width and there needs to be a bond-breaker backer rod under it, both to prevent 3 sided adhesion and to form the correct hourglass shape.

Mechanically is the only way to remove it.


----------

